# Need advice on finding Real Estate Agent to Sell



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I am looking for any advice about how to go about choosing the best real estate agent to sell our home. I have never sold a house before and don't know anyone in the area who has sold to ask for a reference.
Is there any website that gives reviews, or other pertinent info?
Are there an specific questions I should ask?

We will be listing the house for sell and living in it while it is for sale. I have put most of our things in to storage and am just finishing up with a fresh coat of paint on the interior.

I am just nervous about finding a good agent to help us sell and am unsure what to ask or look for before signing any kind of contract.
Thanks.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Would you like me to help you find a good Realtor? PMing you


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Call three different local realtors and ask to speak to the broker. Explain your situation and ask the broker to recommend their top agent. At this point pay careful attention to every detail. How fast do you get a response? Is the realtor professional, knowledgable, experienced and somebody that you would want to do business with? Interview at least three, and pick the one that you feel will do the best job. As for what not to do? Do not hire a friend or relative. Don't waste time with a "lister", which is an agent that does nothing but sign your listing and hope that just by posting it on the MLS, somebody will stumble along and buy it. Sucessfully selling your property in a reasonable time frame, for a fair amount, is hard work. Check references, make sure you are hireing somebody who will personally work hard for you, and not somebody who just talks a good game. Take the pro's opinion regarding how to market and price your property. Stick with an agency that clearly does the majority of the listings in your neighborhood, or close to it. Good luck.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

You can go to www.daveramsey.com and click on the ELP (Endorsed Local Providers) tab. These are agents who have jumped through some hoops that Dave Ramsey felt were important before he endorses them. He claims they don't accept just anyone and they are normally the high-sellers of any given area.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I am going to help gunsmithgirl find a good Realtor


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

:dance: *Thank You so much lorichristie! 
*


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

gunsmithgirl said:


> :dance: *Thank You so much lorichristie!
> *


Your welcome! I found a good Agent for Gunsmith :goodjob:

She and I had a great chat on the phone, too. It is also fun to actually get to speak with other HTer's! While we talked, the subject of Agent Referrals came up. There should be more Agents doing this, as it really can benefit their Clients (ones moving out of their State) friends, family, or HT members needing Real Estate assistance. It doesn't seem to be well known, this is one of the services we provide. I am an Agent who has chosen to offer this, but not all Agents do.


----------



## bama-newsteader (Dec 2, 2011)

One thing I found when selling property is that if you deal directly with the person who owns the agency, they have more flexibility in the amount of commission they charge you to sell your home. When we listed our house, we went with the agent who owned the agency and she was able to cut the commission down to 3.5% if she sold the house herself, 4% if another agent in her company sold it, and the 4.5% if an agent outside her agency sold it. The standard at the time was 5% - so it definitely was worth negotiating that. On the other hand, since she owned an agency she was super busy and it was sometimes hard to get in touch with her.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

bama-newsteader said:


> One thing I found when selling property is that if you deal directly with the person who owns the agency, they have more flexibility in the amount of commission they charge you to sell your home. When we listed our house, we went with the agent who owned the agency and she was able to cut the commission down to 3.5% if she sold the house herself, 4% if another agent in her company sold it, and the 4.5% if an agent outside her agency sold it. The standard at the time was 5% - so it definitely was worth negotiating that. On the other hand, since she owned an agency she was super busy and it was sometimes hard to get in touch with her.


Hmmm, NOPE, depends completely on the Agent and the Company under which that Agent works. I have the authority to negotiate my own Listing Commissions, work out of both home and out of my office in town (like the Agent I referred to gunsmithgirl). I think she will be very pleased! She will get an Agent who will spend the time, not someone who is too busy to return calls. He also has an assistant and great reviews! I also checked out the quality of his Listings...


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

lorichristie said:


> .......... He also has an assistant and great reviews! I also checked out the quality of his Listings...


 Lori, would you explain what this means? 
I've heard it before and it doesn't make much sense to me..... Does it mean he/she only lists "good" (as in easily marketable) stuff???  Or What? :cowboy:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Micheal said:


> Lori, would you explain what this means?
> I've heard it before and it doesn't make much sense to me..... Does it mean he/she only lists "good" (as in easily marketable) stuff???  Or What? :cowboy:


Okay, I'll oblige ya :cowboy:

Bad pictures = poor quality
Poor descriptions, grammar, spelling, etc... = poor quality
Incomplete or incorrect information = poor quality
Anything that is a violation of the MLS = poor quality

That is all I can think of at the moment. When a Listing is first Active, it should include great pictures, accurate and complete information, be well written, and comply with MLS guidelines. The first time the Listing is viewed is critical! That can make or break a potential Buyer's interest in the Property. With over 90% of Buyers shopping for homes online, you can just imagine how critical having a high quality Listing is!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Lori, Thanks for explanation, like I said; had heard the expression before just didn't make any sense to me......


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Ask the owner of the local gas station, who would you suggest? The gas station sells to and knows most everybody. They hear talk good and bad.

Chances are that you want the job done as quickly as possible, so it might be that there is a local agent who already has a buyer. I would ask around and talk to him.

Remember that being a Realtor is not necessary. Realtor is the name of a club that agents and brokers pay dues to belong to.

Having nice picture is a sure indication that nobody has a buyer for your property right now. Do some checking for an agent with a real buyer before you "sign up" for the pictures, etc. 

Often the nice photo spread is an indication of an overpriced listing as well. After all the money for the Realtor dues, and the photo package has to come from somewhere.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have already referred gunsmithgirl to a Realtor in MI and hoping it works out well for her.



edcopp said:


> Ask the owner of the local gas station, who would you suggest? The gas station sells to and knows most everybody. They hear talk good and bad.
> 
> _*That won't assure the Seller the Realtor/Agent has a clean background, no violations, and also does good work (based on the actual work done, listings, contracts, etc...). The same would go for a Hair Salon...*_ *Yes, service businesses are the ear of a Community, true, but there is more info I'd want to know...*
> 
> ...


Just another one of the services I offer, as a Listing Agent, is quality photography at no extra charge. I am the photographer! In addition, I assist my Clients by giving them Staging information (no extra fee for that, either). I offer Credit Repair Counseling/Advice, and am trained in this, at no extra fee (for Sellers and Buyers, alike). Another added service is my Homesteading experience/Garden Consulting (licensed for that, too). So, my Clients get this at no extra fee. Since I was a Loan Officer for five years, I offer to confer with them on their Loan Package (I do not choose their Lender). If I think they are getting a bad deal, I'll tell them. My last Clients saved 1% on their Interest Rate. I'll end here, but I am not your typical Realtor and there are other good ones out there, too.

An FYI on good pictures. I have seen a Listing, done poorly, not sell for a year. Another Agent listed it, and the Listing showed good photos, was well done, and it was sold quickly. Why? If over 90% of Buyers see the properties online, they reject poor Listings over bad pics. The Listings should be priced right at the start, based on Market Valuation. There must be consideration given for price reductions, especially in a market like this one! It is unfair not to be completely honest with a Seller.

I am always disappointed to hear of folks having bad experiences with Agents/Realtors. But then, the same goes about Attorneys, Doctors, Dentists, and the list goes on. There are good ones in every profession, just gotta find 'em!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We found an agent by calling each of the top three local agents. We used the first one who called us back. Our house was sold two weeks later. This, by the way, was after ten or so months of having it listed with a friend. You should have an idea about the top agents in your area. They usually have a team of agents working under them and they do an awful lot of advertising.


----------



## gimpyrancher (Jun 6, 2010)

I was a licensed agent 40 years ago and learned some things.

I recently bought a house in another state we decided to move to. Contacted a few realtors online. Was not interested in speaking to them. Always provided my phone number but made it clear I preferred being contacted by e-mail. If they called, they were told I wasn't interested. Most didn't even provide listings within my needs. Just sent what was in the MLS. This is a smaller city where sales are slow.

I finally found someone that took the time to ask me questions and made a little effort. We agreed on a few to go look at on a certain time and date.

We met a wonderful professional that would make a perfect neighbor. That means something to us. We bought a house on our first visit and still maintain a relationship.

If selling, I'd negotiate on the commission rate. Even with our new friend.


----------

